# Advise on getting a Hamster..:)



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok you lot...:001_tongue: all this small chat about hamsters and stuff...well i was thinking i would like to have one....:w00t:
So..Whats the best? and houseing whats best??

do you think i should find out if theres any in my local rescue centre??



Your advise would be greatfull...


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Most people will come on advise you to get a Syrian. The best cages are the Savic Cambridge, IMAC Fantasy or Hamster Heaven. Check Ebay for some bargains...there are a couple of Hamster Heavens on there are the minute but they are huge and so collection only...see if they are anywhere near you. (They are not listed as hamster heavens...I will hunt one down for you if you let me know where abouts you live)

I prefer Russian Dwarf hamsters are they are much more interesting to watch etc. Try your local [email protected] adoption centre to see if they have any unwanted hammies!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would get a russian dwarf! They are amazing and I like them better than the syrians! More playful, inqusitive and cuter!

It is worth forking out a bit of money on a cage! You want the biggest you can afford. Ebay is great for stuff like that. Even if an advert says pick up only, ask them anyway to see if they will send it. I have done that and got some nice cages!

Is there any hamster heavens near us? I want one!

Char
xxx


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would say dwarf hamster .My kids have got a winter white each and they are ace. Sit on there knees while they are watching tv and even during day if kids go to cages and say there name they come running out for cuddles


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:thumbup:

Cheers and Thank you for replying.. will have a look at ebay for deff and i will do my bit to find out about diff types of hammys..

There nearest [email protected] is a bit away or me but i could get there ..

thanks again...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

There are a list of rescues on here. I'm not sure if any are close to you 

Theres one in particular called Hamster Rescue (UK) which looks like a fantastic rescue :thumbup1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Marcia said:


> There are a list of rescues on here. I'm not sure if any are close to you
> 
> Theres one in particular called Hamster Rescue (UK) which looks like a fantastic rescue :thumbup1:


I will have a wee look...:biggrin5: I am in Scotland...


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I prefer the Russian dwarves too. I keep mine in Crittertrail Discovery deluxe's and they are a great cage for being able to watch them.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I prefer the Russian dwarves too. I keep mine in Crittertrail Discovery deluxe's and they are a great cage for being able to watch them.


That what i love to do watch them...


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

They have a little ball each too and love coming out and running all round the living room and kitchen in them.


----------

